# Desperation



## Brandon_The_Writer (Feb 14, 2005)

"Desperation" by Stephen King

     It's a very, very scary book, but it's a great one. It's a good inspiration for your own writing... at least I think. It really gets you thinking about your story, and when I was working on an idea, it was kind of based off of "Desperation" because it's so inspirational.

It's worth at least a "check" and if you do read it, or if you have read it... tell me what you thought about the inspirational part.

You won't want to read another Stephen King book after this one for a while... if you read it, you'll know why.  :wink:


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 14, 2005)

While I don't think Desperation is anywhere near King's best book, it does have some of his best writing.

The scene at the beginning when the couple are being tailed by the police car, the way he builds the menace there was exceptional.

I'd definitely recommend it for that reason.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 14, 2005)

I hated that book and didn't finish it.


Which is odd, because I LOVED The Regulators.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 14, 2005)

demonic_harmonic said:
			
		

> I hated that book and didn't finish it.
> 
> 
> Which is odd, because I LOVED The Regulators.



OMG, are you kidding? Regulators was crap.  :lol: Desperation was definitely the highlight of that pairing.


----------



## brockDXD (Feb 16, 2005)

Desperation was such a good book up until the ending, which ruined it, but i guess everyones a critic right?


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 16, 2005)

yes lol. i think you either like one of the books and not both for some reason. it seems to be that way.


what i remember most vividly from the regulators is the honey bear scene. anyone else recall that part? where shes in the kitchen and tak is practically making her drown herself with the honey down her throat?


and of course, to really understand the novely of the low men, you have to read the dark tower series, and the talisman, and then salems lot, and hearts in atlantis, and...


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 17, 2005)

stephen king is in my opinion not capable of writing "great books." Although The Shining has a strong plot.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 17, 2005)

brockDXD said:
			
		

> but i guess everyones a critic right?



I'm more of a chauvanistic ass than a critic  :wink:


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 17, 2005)

kerpoe said:
			
		

> stephen king is in my opinion not capable of writing "great books." Although The Shining has a strong plot.



Wow, what a surprise, another unsubstantiated negative opinion from kerpoe. :roll:


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 17, 2005)

i actually agree.


his writing isnt great.


its funny.


sometimes creepy. sometimes very creepy.


but when i say 'that was a great book' i say it more in a way of 'that book entertained me' not 'that was fabulous writing, a riveting plot, and had superb character development'


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah I think his stories have a way of grabbing you at certain times


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 17, 2005)

i grabbed stephen king once.

but don't worry, only his hand.


i had to wait on a sidewalk with 200 other people for 2 days to do so, but whatever. it was fun. 


but about a week later, i thought about something.


i touched stephen king's hand.


that's disgusting.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 18, 2005)

hahahahahaha


----------



## RncdJoe (Apr 20, 2005)

I think Stephen King gets way too much criticism from people in literary circles. Hs writing isn't the best and it isn't meaningful beyond the fact that it is simple entertainment.  But it is good entertainment, an easy read on a lazy summer's day. Writers like Stephen King have their place. I'd rather read Desperation while sitting on the beach then Crime and Punishment. I think sometimes being able to tell a good story is as important as being a skilled writer. King said it himself: "I am the Big Mac and fries of literature".

I think Desperation is a really entertaining book. Its been a few years since I've read it, so I don't remember much detail. I just remember enjoying it. The Regulators on the other hand, I didnt like at all. I could barely read the novel it was so bad. The writing wasn't great, the plot was hard to follow and boring.  Most of King's sub-par work is released under the pen name Richard Bachman, and his writing under this name is truly bad.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Apr 20, 2005)

RncdJoe said:
			
		

> I think Stephen King gets way too much criticism from people in literary circles. Hs writing isn't the best and it isn't meaningful beyond the fact that it is simple entertainment.  But it is good entertainment, an easy read on a lazy summer's day. Writers like Stephen King have their place. I'd rather read Desperation while sitting on the beach then Crime and Punishment. I think sometimes being able to tell a good story is as important as being a skilled writer. King said it himself: "I am the Big Mac and fries of literature".



While I think you're trying to do the right thing, I think you're selling Stephen King a little short. I think he _is _a great writer. I think his character development is exceptional, as is his use of language. He is capable of exquisite human drama (Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemtption) as well as out and out gore (It, Geralds Game, Misery). He get's criticism because he writes in the horror genre a majority of the time, and so he is restricted by the genre. But everyone is in the same boat. It's just that horror is less 'accepted' than other genres.

At least that's my opinion.


----------



## Kane (Apr 20, 2005)

Most of the books I've read that were deemed "great literature" or "meaningful" bored me to tears, King never has.  If you don't like him, great, but he is a great writer.    If he wasn't, he wouldn't be so successful.  But hell, I guess it's a lot easier to sit on a forum and write criticisms of a successful author than it is to go write best seller after best seller.


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 20, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Most of the books I've read that were deemed "great literature" or "meaningful" bored me to tears, King never has.  If you don't like him, great, but he is a great writer.    If he wasn't, he wouldn't be so successful.  But hell, I guess it's a lot easier to sit on a forum and write criticisms of a successful author than it is to go write best seller after best seller.



Totally agree with you Kane,  I wish I could write books as engaging as King's books.


----------

